# Pipestone Hay Auction



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Wed Sep 30, 2009 USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News

Pipestone Hay and Straw Auction - Tuesday, Sep 29, 2009
Pipestone, Minnesota

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

Receipts: 33 Loads Week Ago: 36 Loads Year Ago: 23 Loads

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes sold mostly steady.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 1 load: Good 77.50. Large Rounds,
12 loads: Good 72.50-87.50, Fair 60.00-70.00.

Mixed Alfalfa/Grass: Small Squares, 1 load: Premium 97.50.
Large Rounds, 1 load: Good 75.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Premium 90.00, Fair 52.50.
Large Squares, 1 load: Good 80.00. Large Rounds, 9 loads:
Good 70.00-72.50, Fair 50.00-62.50, Utility 40.00-47.50.

Bedding: Small Squares, 3 loads: 1.80-2.15 per bale. Large
Rounds, 3 loads: 23.00-29.00 per bale.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 Hour Price Info: 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR314.txt


----------

